
Spinning Up a Pong AI with Keras and OpenAI - whatrocks
https://blog.floydhub.com/spinning-up-with-deep-reinforcement-learning
======
minimaxir
You posted this last week, which already had a good amount of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18620814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18620814)

------
twillmas
If the in-game hard-coded AI just follows the ball, how do you ever beat it?
I’d like to see the logic behind that 1970s opponent paddle AI, especially as
it ramps up difficulty.

